# Is it necessary to decant eos from aluminum to dark glass bottles?



## MagicalMysterySoap (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry if I am in the wrong category but didn't know where to ask. I am about to make my first order from NDA. I have ordered eos in the past from other suppliers in small quantities and have always received them in amber glass bottles. Nda uses aluminum in 16oz and above and was wondering if it was really necessary to purchase amber bottles for them?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 2, 2014)

No it is not. Light will not penetrate the aluminum bottles and I love them. Better than glass falling and breaking all over the floor


----------



## MagicalMysterySoap (Aug 2, 2014)

Really? So they are just  in their faq about how the epoxy resin lining inside of them will mess with the fragrance?


----------



## newbie (Aug 2, 2014)

How strange that they would package their EO's in a container that they know would mess with their product. Have you tried calling them to ask about it? I have not used anyone who packages in aluminum so I am curious to hear the ins and outs of this.


----------



## sagehill (Aug 31, 2014)

newbie said:


> How strange that they would package their EO's in a container that they know would mess with their product.


The way I understand it is, these bottles are for shipping large amounts of EOs... they're very light compared to glass of the same size and unbreakable, but everything I've ever read on them says to switch to glass upon receipt.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe there is a lining in the aluminum container (you should call the company to ask), but I would store it in the bottles ASAP. EOs can eat through plastic, which will ruin the qualities of the oil. To my knowledge, the lining that is used in canned food & beverages is a type of plastic. If that is the same plastic used to line your aluminum containers, then I would not suggest risking it. The following links seemed helpful in terms of using and storing EOs.

http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/storing.asp

http://birchhillhappenings.com/aromatip/9810cleanglass.htm


----------



## ahutchins9 (Sep 14, 2015)

Old thread and maybe you have found your answer already but I have always left them in the NDA aluminum bottles with no problem


----------

